# Spider Scene...



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

I plan on my big addition for the year being a spider scene. I want it to be small, but very black lit. I want to use the high quality store bought spider webs and soak them in rit whitener and brightener. I plan on making a large spider or two with punching balloons mached and somehow held together along with some sort of piping for legs. Depending on weight I'll probably support them on the web using rebar/pvc(painted black) attached to their undersides. I'll also attempt to make a spider victim similar to krough's but mine wont be as good  

Ideas, suggestions, anyone? I really dont want to construct my own giant web!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

If you do not want to make a web, Michaels sells a cotton one in season for about $10. I think it's 9 or 10 feet wide. The cotton absorbs Rit whitener very well. I've used it in my spider scene the last couple of years.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks, I'll be sure to look for one!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i would still put little batches of cheap spiderweb surrounding filled with the little plastic spiders for the outnumbered and baby spiders effect


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

the cheap ones seriously suck, haha. theyre impossible to take down...the more expensive ones look way better, stretch better and are stronger. the cheap ones are like cotton balls....the good stuff is worth the extra 2 bucks! I like the outnumbered effect...that would cool but i need to consider what would even be visible at night


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I used the Glow in the Dark webs the first year I did a spider scene. The green glow looked OK in the blacklight but it was very ugly in daylight. Here's what that looked like in 2005.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

OK Beepem. I think I built my spider victim in 1 afternoon after studying ScareFX's fine example. You can make one as well. Follow my how-to and just have fun, mine is mostly made from scraps from my shop as you can see in my how-to. Grimvisions Victim


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

krough, I was looking around at your victim last night, its really good and I think I'm gonna try to make something like it...thanks for the picture scarefx, those spiders are great


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey if you want to have very rounded spiders use the cheap balls at walmart. I think i got mine for like 50cents each. I just popped them, but they were pretty sturdy to work on. I also used foam covered plant wire for my legs. I then covered the legs with stretched out cotton and covered them with latex tinted with black paint. Hope that helps.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

oooh makes me wanna have a spiders den under my carport!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey beepem...I want to build a spider for next season also. Here are a few I found that you may like. There is a guy on ebay that makes great webs...I'll look for his info and pass it along to you. Good luck with your project...can't wait to see what you come up with.

http://thehorrordome.com/HDSHOPPINGPROPS/GiantSpiderAnimatronicLARGE.htm

http://www.danos-spiderhouse.50megs.com/webplans.html

http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Spiders and Webs


----------

